# Retiring to Portugal Buy or rent?



## Binksy (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello expats, as you can see I am new to the forum. I have read many of you comments and found lots of useful information.
We are visiting for 3 months from April to June to explore both the Silver Coast and the Algarve, our previous visits have been to the Algarve for holidays.
We have had conflicting advice on which area to settle in, and also whether to sell up completely and buy in Portugal against renting our home out in Devon and renting in Portugal.
We both love golf and gardening and are members of a lively choir. We enjoy cooking, eating and good wine, as most people do, it is important we are not isolated. We also have a little dog.
Any advice or information about your experience of moving to Portugal would be really welcome.
Thank you
Binksy


----------



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

Binksy said:


> Hello expats, as you can see I am new to the forum. I have read many of you comments and found lots of useful information.
> We are visiting for 3 months from April to June to explore both the Silver Coast and the Algarve, our previous visits have been to the Algarve for holidays.
> We have had conflicting advice on which area to settle in, and also whether to sell up completely and buy in Portugal against renting our home out in Devon and renting in Portugal.
> We both love golf and gardening and are members of a lively choir. We enjoy cooking, eating and good wine, as most people do, it is important we are not isolated. We also have a little dog.
> ...


Hi Welcome to the forum.
We are moving to Tavira in June and have been to the silver coast and Algarve many times this year to do research. 
Both the silver coast and the Algarve are lovely. It all depends what you are looking for. The Algarve has much more expats and tourists, but that also means that it is more expensive. There are also more clubs and activities on the Algarve for expats. 
One very important issue is that long term rent is more or less none existent, because everyone want to rent their houses out in the summer short term. We were very luck to find one, but we had no choices and have had to pay 3 extra months to secure it. We found this place by visiting all the agents in tavira and one of them had a neighbour that knew of a house.
If you are luck to find a rental (best time is sept/oct) it is cheap compared to the UK and we think it is important to live in a place before you settle for good. 
We love Portugal and cant wait to move.
Please PM me if you want any more information
R


----------



## Binksy (Mar 9, 2017)

*Retire to Portugal Buy or Rent*

Thank you for the advice, I think we will just have to take the plunge and move.
We are looking for a better lifestyle but like to be in the thick of things, we read that the Obidas area is full of culture so we are going to check it out to compare it with the area you have chosen Tavira. We have friends over the border in Spain so it would be nice to look them up.
Good luck with your move.
Binksy


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

If you are looking at the Obidos area, you might also be interested in Foz do Arelho and São Martinho do Porto. These are seaside towns, and it is less costly to be in a bit from the coast. However, both of these areas have lots of things to do and quite a few expats.


----------



## Binksy (Mar 9, 2017)

*Retire to Portugal Buy or Rent*

Hello Anapedrosa, thank you, it is good to speak with someone who knows the area. It is important that we find an area where we can integrate with like minded people. I have added the places to my list.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Binksy said:


> Hello Anapedrosa, thank you, it is good to speak with someone who knows the area. It is important that we find an area where we can integrate with like minded people. I have added the places to my list.


You are welcome. Happy to answer any questions that I can. We moved over 3 years ago and I still pinch myself to make sure it's not a dream. We love the area. There is more rain than the Algarve, but we like the greenery that results from this. one consideration in this area is Caldas da Rainha has excellent shopping facilities, it takes around an hour to get to the airport by car.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Binksy said:


> whether to sell up completely and buy in Portugal against renting our home out in Devon and renting in Portugal.


For the first year at least, don't rush into anything and keep your options open - rent in Portugal and don't burn your bridges until you are really sure you have made a 'forever decision'. You could get to a point where you can't afford to go back + selling quickly in Portugal even at the same price you bought at is never easy.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You need to spend as much time in as many different places in different seasons as possible before making a decision. What looks like a busy "happing place" in the summer, ie Obidos Lagoon or Sao Martinao turn into a deserted holiday strip with places closed up for the winter. The accommodation includes holiday flats and houses, especially built blocks and estates which out of season and deserted. Witth the rural population spread thinly it is only major towns, Caldas


----------

